
Ask HN: Where is “who is hiring”? - aurelianito
It is supposed to appear Today. I even saw a thread titled like that and 1-upped it but it is not in the main page.
======
ellisv
The thread is automatically posted at 11AM Eastern on the first weekday of
every month.

~~~
jamesmp98
Finally a site operating on eastern

------
minimaxir
> It is supposed to appear Today. I even saw a thread titled like that and
> 1-upped it but it is not in the main page.

For reference, the only threads allowed are created by whoishiring to prevent
such a karma race.

